# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  1 октября коммерческим службам филиалов РУП «Белтелеком» исполняется 10 лет!

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

